# OS 9.2.2 Won't Shut Down or Restart



## engelbach (Feb 5, 2006)

OS 9.2.2 on my wife's Mac has stopped responding to the Shut Down and Restart menu commands. The screen just sits there. The cursor remains active but nothing can be selected. I've re-installed system 9 to no avail. We have to use the power button on the chassis to shut down.

Under OS X 10.3.9 the computer restarts and shuts down with no problem. 

The firmware is the latest version.

Mac G4 450 Dual, 896MB RAM
OS X 10.3.9 on one hard drive
OS 9.2.2 on second hard drive

Jerry Engelbach


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 5, 2006)

The problem could be caused by a number of things. First, open the System Folder (with a 9 on the folder icon) and check to make sure you have only one folder of each. like Control Panels and Control Panels (disabled). Do the same with the Extensions folder. Open the those folders and make sure you have one copy of each file. Using the By List view from the view menu will make this easier as everything is in alpha order. 

If all is okay, go to the Preference folder and locate and trash the following files: 

Finder Preference
Mac OS Preference

Restart the computer, then empty the trash. Have things improved?


----------



## iScootMAC (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> First, open the System Folder (with a 9 on the folder icon) and check to make sure you have only one folder of each. like Control Panels and Control Panels (disabled). Do the same with the Extensions folder. Open the those folders and make sure you have one copy of each file.



Do you mean get rid of the 'Control Panels (Disabled)' or just make sure there is only one folder with that name?  If there were mutliple folders with that name, wouldn't they be named 'Control Panels (Disabled)', 'Control Panels (Disabled) 1', etc.?



			
				Cheryl said:
			
		

> If all is okay, go to the Preference folder and locate and trash the following files:
> 
> Finder Preference
> Mac OS Preference
> ...



I did this, too, but it did not help me.  I'm having this same problem running an iMac (350MHz) with OS 9.2.2 that I recently updated from OS 9.0.4 to OS 9.1 to OS 9.2.1 and finally to OS 9.2.2.

I was actually able to boot up to an external USB drive running a known-good copy of OS 9.2.2 and I was able to check for these items from that good drive.  Removing the preference files didn't help.  Do you have any other suggestions?  Thank you!


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 4, 2006)

engelbach said:
			
		

> OS 9.2.2 on my wife's Mac has stopped responding to the Shut Down and Restart menu commands. The screen just sits there. The cursor remains active but nothing can be selected. I've re-installed system 9 to no avail. We have to use the power button on the chassis to shut down.



How did you reinstall, over the existing installing (of next to) or clean. If you do a install over or next to the existing installation, a lot of problems still remain.

If possible, do a clean install (remove the old system map before installation, or even better format the drive) and check the problem out. Also possible is that some utility cause the problem and gets automatically added to the system after re-installation.


Good Luck, Kees


----------

